# DIY Drying Rack



## epretot

I made this for under $10.00. 

I'm also working on a version of the door rack painter. I am making jig to bend the rod. I needed something fast...this went together in a couple of hours.


----------



## four2knapp

$10 is great. How many did you make and does it tip when fully loaded?


----------



## epretot

I made two. 10.00 each. No it doesnt tip. I set the upright back as far as possible. However, if it were a problem, the length of the base could be increased. It's 24 inches now. 

I'm priming the cabinet doors today and will post a pic loaded.


----------



## Repaint Florida

epretot said:


> I made two. 10.00 each. No it doesnt tip. I set the upright back as far as possible. However, if it were a problem, the length of the base could be increased. It's 24 inches now.
> 
> I'm priming the cabinet doors today and will post a pic loaded.


wait a minute .... today's Sunday

spend time with your family, go fishing, have a cold beer just no work


----------



## Rbriggs82

Repaint Florida said:


> wait a minute .... today's Sunday
> 
> spend time with your family, go fishing, have a cold beer just no work


Wish I could join you RF but I've just got too much to do.


----------



## Rbriggs82

If you can duplicate the door rack painter you'll be a happy camper. :yes: It's by far the best rack system I've ever used, and having the ability to paint both sides at the same time is a huge time saver. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## epretot

Rbriggs82 said:


> If you can duplicate the door rack painter you'll be a happy camper. :yes: It's by far the best rack system I've ever used, and having the ability to paint both sides at the same time is a huge time saver.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I could not agree more. I plan to make the frame from wood. As long as I can get accurate repeatable bends in the rod, it should be successful.


----------



## Rbriggs82

epretot said:


> I could not agree more. I plan to make the frame from wood. As long as I can get accurate repeatable bends in the rod, it should be successful.


I can measure the length of the rods for you and get an up close picture of the angle if you'd like. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## epretot

Rbriggs82 said:


> I can measure the length of the rods for you and get an up close picture of the angle if you'd like.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


That would be awesome.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Somebody sent me this pic the other day of a homemade drying rack made out of crib rails.
















I thought it was pretty neat. 

I'll take a pic of my homemade drying rack later, have to go the shop to get ready for tomorrow. 


Edit: wet doors drying on the lawn isn't so neat, but you get the idea


----------



## Rbriggs82

I get a pic for you and measurements for you tomorrow. You have to drill the hole all the way through the rack so the pins can side to adjust to different sized doors on the rack. There's also plastic caps at the end of each pin to prevent it from siding through. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## epretot

Loaded


----------



## BPC

In the middle of doing almost the same set up i am just putting mine on a furniture dolly to move around the shop.


----------

